# Williamsport PA



## Brian Sims (Apr 16, 2017)

I will be in Williamsport PA for about 10 days if anyone can take a traveler on a mushroom hunt. Work has me out of my normal area of NW Ohio where I know where to find mushrooms at. 


[email protected]


419-215-4045


----------



## Brian lomison (Apr 29, 2017)

I have been hunting in Lycoming county for days haven't found one room not sure what's up bit early I believe.


----------

